# Treviso (Italy) tax adviser?



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

We'll be in Treviso during late October with side trips to Venice, Padua, and who knows where else.

Would like to connect with a tax adviser who can help us sort through our tax liabilities if we take up residence in Italy. We are both dual citizens of US and Italy and we know/understand the general rules, but are looking for some hard numbers at this time.

Any recommendations?


----------

